# X 53 Western Flyer



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 16, 2018)

I was just on eBay and seen a all original burgundy  and gold Western Flyer X 53 with three beds and then all of a sudden  it was gone did anybody else see that on eBay today look like a really nice original bike would've like to bid on it but somebody Musta got to the guy first


----------



## Beads (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes it looked like a very nice bike...even had the front light. I had it saved in my watching folder. Try this link.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTA...uC6JsIK%2F0%2FRsMAtGE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 16, 2018)

Beads said:


> Yes it looked like a very nice bike...even had the front light. I had it saved in my watching folder. Try this link.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-VINTAGE-1956-WESTERN-FLYER-X-53-SUPER-TANK-BICYCLE-ALL-ORIGINAL-GARAGE-FIND-/142657582256?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=NUG1feZzbmuC6JsIK%2F0%2FRsMAtGE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Yeah just as I thought it's no longer available somebody Musta made him an offer offsite sure would've liked to had that  One  looks like a nice bike


----------



## Beads (Jan 16, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Yeah just as I thought it's no longer available somebody Musta made him an offer offsite sure would've liked to had that  One  looks like a nice bike




You can always contact the seller through Ebay and ask if its still available?? You never know.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 16, 2018)

Beads said:


> You can always contact the seller through Ebay and ask if its still available?? You never know.



You're right you never know


----------



## blincoe (Jan 16, 2018)

A cabe member bought this


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 16, 2018)

blincoe said:


> A cabe member bought this



 Yeah does he want to sell it


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 16, 2018)

The frame appears to be a "candy color red" from mid '50s. I had one like that complete with the front light assembly.


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 17, 2018)

The Western Flyer Deluxe X-53 from the 1950s is the only bike from that era that
 I had the pleasure of opening from the sealed
original boxed carton.

I can only imagine how it must've felt opening
a brand new "Bluebird" still in the carton and
smelling the newness and putting it together!


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 19, 2018)

yes he relisted with a buy it now for 1200 and we bought it .Coming in next week .hope its as nice as we think it is .


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 19, 2018)

jungleterry said:


> yes he relisted with a buy it now for 1200 and we bought it .Coming in next week .hope its as nice as we think it is .



 All right Terry I'm glad you got it now maybe I'll have a chance to get it some day it looks like a really nice bike I'm glad that you got it brother


----------

